# HEAVY EQUIP. AUCTIONS!



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

Have you guys heard of richie bros. auctions. Went by one of their auction sites in Morris,ill. Just the other day boy these guys have a ton of stuff to sell. web site http://www.rbauctions.com . can you say skid loader! This could be a great place to find that equipment you want and the stuff you don't even know you want if you know what i mean.

just thought this was a piece of good info.

any of you chicago guys ever been there?

countryscape landscaping and greenhouse
eastern iowa


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 8, 2000)

I've been to a few of their auctions in Maryland, they're pretty big and have some good stuff but a lot of people attend! They advertise pretty heavy, last sale i went to in Dec. there were so many people i left after about 3 hours. Was a huge auction but still too many people interested in the same things i was looking at this time.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

that link did not show up any thing ya got a phone # ?

i will try it again later

doug


----------



## kountryscape (Jan 27, 2000)

*web site*

ok so i added a s the real web site is http://www.rbauction.com no s . hope this helps

jarrett morgan


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I get every one of their auction notifications and there are a bunch of them.Austrailia,Manila,Canada,etc and all over the U.S. every month, but a majority of the time the skidsteer selection is only fair.Usually when go to an auction there needs to be several pieces of equipment that you are interested in to make the trip worth your while.

There are publications and internet sites that give good information.The ones I use most, are first and for most Machinerytrader.com and their pub. of the same name.Then Rock and Dirt which the pub. is better than the web site.Ironox.com which is an online co. Then I also use my Regional heavy equipment salesmen you can get at your local book store and often at the local gas station.But far and away the best is Machinerytrader.com because of the ability to look at past auction prices to see what people are paying at auction and also the large number of piece that are actually for sale.


----------

